# I was born and raised in the USSR



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

I am 50 years old.
I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
- I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
- I have an education, Master of Technology.
- I love the village life, construction, ekstrim in the forest.
- I do not like politics (but if you want to talk, you can ...)
- I lived in America in 1999 and have real estate in America .....
==================================
Now I live in Russia and I believe that the relations between America and Russia are very bad ....
Therefore, I'll try to tell you where the Russians and Americans are mistaken ...
These are very simple questions.
You just need to be able to "listen to each other"


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Excuse me...
Only Google is the translator ...
I lived in America in 1999 and forgot English


----------



## Votto (Jan 17, 2018)

You  are from Russia?

You must be Putin me on.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Я из СССР


----------



## Votto (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Я из СССР



Don't try to tell me who to vote for Mr. Russian man!

You don't fool me!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I am 50 years old.
> I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
> - I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
> - I have an education, Master of Technology.
> ...



Lucky for you.the fact your country is wise and has got off the dollar.

I would agree with you had you made this post a year ago when that mass murderer Obozo was in office but Trump reminds me an awful lot of Americas last great president we had.John Kennedy who sought peaceful relations with Russia and other countries and as a result was killed for that.I am just grateful HIllery Clinton did not get elected or she would try and start a war with you all for sure.The Clintons are also mass murderers. Trump seems to be trying to make peace with Russia. again just be grateful HELLERY was not elected here.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh boy, some lefties will be along any minute to accuse you of trying to interfere in our elections.

Anyway, welcome.  Most Americans don’t see Russians as an “enemy”.  Islamic fascists are the biggest threat to the world.  Progressives and globalist however fear an alliance between Europe, America, and Russia. They seek to divide and conquer us all.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Sir ...
Do not make a scandal.
I just went to the forum, and I do not speak English well ...
In this way...
"WRITE THE SIMPLE ENGLISH PHRASES"
And never insult your opponent
Okay?
----------------------
Otherwise, I'll just put you on the Ignor list and I will not talk to you.


----------



## Votto (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Sir ...
> Do not make a scandal.
> I just went to the forum, and I do not speak English well ...
> In this way...
> ...



O........K


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I am 50 years old.
> I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
> - I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
> - I have an education, Master of Technology.
> ...



So what are you thoughts on wall building. Orange turd wants to put up another Berlin Wall in the US because the graffiti artists need a canvas. How'd that wall thing work out over there?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > I am 50 years old.
> ...



Good communication ...
We will discuss later


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

What?
I do not understand this ...
I understand "wooden construction" ...
I can put wooden structures in the back of any American.
Do you want to argue with me on construction?


----------



## Votto (Jan 17, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > I am 50 years old.
> ...



I simply have to know how the translator translates orange turd.

Do tell.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...



Thank You.I try to be nice to new people like you especially when english is your second language. I also agree with you,dont insult your opponent.Too many people do that around here and that is because they hate hearing the truth because it scares them to think their own government is corrupt which is what they were not taught in our corrupt schools.

for example our corrupt schools here in the US have brainwashed many americans that Reagan was a great president never talking about how evil and corrupt he really was and they lied about how he did great things when the facts over the years have shown he did not do those great things.That he actually betrayed americans.


----------



## Votto (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> What?
> I do not understand this ...
> I understand "wooden construction" ...
> I can put wooden structures in the back of any American.
> Do you want to argue with me on construction?



Wall......Berlin.......coming down.....what think you?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

In short ...
American guys ...
Do you allow me to talk, argue, swear in the American forum?

-------------------------
If you are not interested, then I will leave


----------



## Votto (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> In short ...
> American guys ...
> Do you allow me to talk, argue, swear in the American forum?
> 
> ...



This is fun.  I think I will visit some Russian sites with a translator.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Короче, я буду вас всех ругать и вы мне позволили


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > I am 50 years old.
> ...



*Lucky for you.the fact your country is wise and has got off the dollar.
*
Have they finally gotten off the Ruble?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Do not be afraid...
I will scold you only in Construction ...
Americans do not know how to build
------------------------------------

And about Politics we will just argue.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> In short ...
> American guys ...
> Do you allow me to talk, argue, swear in the American forum?
> 
> ...


Welcome! So how are things in Russia? Good luck!


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

*Lucky for you.the fact your country is wise and has got off the dollar.
*
Have they finally gotten off the Ruble?[/QUOTE]


1. СССР 
 1 USD = 0,70 RUR

-----------------
---------------------
]------------------

2 Россия:
1 USD = 60 RUR


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Good...
I believe that we met ...

-----------------------
I'm interested ...
Where on this forum is "the most unpleasant topic between Russians and Americans"?
I will try to go there and reconcile all enemies.
Give a link


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Good...
> I believe that we met ...
> 
> -----------------------
> ...


"Russian election meddling" is all over the board. When something went wrong it was the Russians - reps or dems, it doesn´t matter. Go to the Europe forum to see Ukraine topics or the Middle East forum for Syria topics. The forums Politics, Current Events and Clean Debate Zone include all topics but the latter requires all to stay civil.

Here´s a thread you might be interested in:
Voice of Russia


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I am 50 years old.
> I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
> - I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
> - I have an education, Master of Technology.
> ...


Welcome to the forum my friend. We all would like to hear about your life in Russia.

I like Putin very much. He is a strong leader to be admired.   ....


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys, thank you all.
We'll argue and quarrel at the forum.
The main thing is not to fight!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 17, 2018)

Don't be discouraged if your efforts to reconcile fail most heinously. Have fun and welcome.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2018)

Howdy..


----------



## gipper (Jan 17, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I am 50 years old.
> I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
> - I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
> - I have an education, Master of Technology.
> ...


Welcome. Your English is exceptional.  

I would advise to be careful with the lefties here.  They want war with Russia based on lies they have gladly accepted.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 17, 2018)

I believe that we must make every effort to prevent ...
-----------
Personally, I would gather all the Putin, Trump, Abramovich, Rothschild ...
Then he was put in a boat and sent to the Pacific Ocean, so that they disappeared there

Then, Americans, the Russians should take a box of whiskey and vodka.
Drink and love women


----------



## Selivan (Jan 18, 2018)

I wrote 2 large reports that relate to the relationship of America and Russia.
I posted them in the section "Politics"
-------------------------------------------------- -------------
The moderator deleted my messages, even though I did not violate the Rules ...

=================================
Therefore....
I'll write again.
If this disgrace continues, then I will leave the forum ...

Americans do not want to talk about Politics?
But this is a Political Forum, so publish all the messages that do not violate the Forum Rules, even if you do not like them

You say that "there is freedom of speech in America"?
Then prove it at least on the forum

It's a shame!


----------



## Selivan (Jan 18, 2018)

Unfortunately...
I'm sure
America does not have freedom ...
-----------------
Come to Russia
We will teach you,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Unfortunately...
> I'm sure
> America does not have freedom ...
> -----------------
> ...



DRINK!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 18, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I wrote 2 large reports that relate to the relationship of America and Russia.
> I posted them in the section "Politics"
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------
> The moderator deleted my messages, even though I did not violate the Rules ...
> ...



*Posting multiple copies of a thread is against the rules.

Please take the time to re-read the rules, and see if you missed anything else.*


----------



## Selivan (Jan 18, 2018)

Я вам доказал, что в Америке нет Свободы слова и Демократии.
Я вам доказал, что в России есть Свобода слова и Демократия

Точка


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I wrote 2 large reports that relate to the relationship of America and Russia.
> I posted them in the section "Politics"
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------
> The moderator deleted my messages, even though I did not violate the Rules ...
> ...



This is not an introduction


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Я вам доказал, что в Америке нет Свободы слова и Демократии.
> Я вам доказал, что в России есть Свобода слова и Демократия
> 
> Точка



Based on your experience here? DERP!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Я вам доказал, что в Америке нет Свободы слова и Демократии.
> Я вам доказал, что в России есть Свобода слова и Демократия
> 
> Точка



Domo Arigato Mr Roboto


----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2018)

This is your Introduction thread. You should be welcomed in here. So. Welcome.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Я вам доказал, что в Америке нет Свободы слова и Демократии.
> Я вам доказал, что в России есть Свобода слова и Демократия
> 
> Точка


translate:
I have proved to you that in America there is no Freedom of Speech and Democracy.
I proved to you that in Russia there is Freedom of Speech and Democracy

Dot


Welcome Here.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 18, 2018)

Welcome.  Go to one of the politics threads on this forum for discussion of political things.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello, to American guys and ladies!
I hope that not very much "rual of you" when, last time was on the forum ...
--------------------------
Relax ...
It's just the Internet.
All users of Internet forums are anonymous ... or rather "letters on the monitor screen."

-------------------------------
But I like to talk frankly.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 24, 2018)

Besides...
I realized that there are very adequate people in this forum, which can not be said about other American forums ...
What is "adequate people"?
- You do not respond to spam
- You turn spam into humor

But, of course, in any forum, there are "inadequate"
They do not understand humor and start to crap.
I'm only talking about those who write me in private messages ...
This is one person. - D ... F...
Your opinion is not interesting for me
Sir, please do not write to me again.
You'll shit - I'll turn you on to "ignore the sheet"


----------



## Selivan (Jan 24, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Welcome.  Go to one of the politics threads on this forum for discussion of political things.


Thank you...
I can first discuss Science, Construction, Finance ...
Then - an ordinary life ...
-------------------------
About Politics, I will speak only in the last line.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Я и
> 
> СССР


    ^^^^^^
    looks like organic chemistry-----sorta


----------



## Selivan (Jan 24, 2018)

Не понял


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> This is not an introduction




yep.  It's laying down a gauntlet.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 24, 2018)

it's boring .. where you can quarrel intellectually about Russia / America?


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Sir ...
> Do not make a scandal.
> I just went to the forum, and I do not speak English well ...
> In this way...
> ...


A wise Man here.....WHY HAS HE BEEN BANNED....I suppose his IQ is higher than the whole COLLECTIVE ON HERE.....Really Mods you are showing a little churlishness,BANNING Selivan in his seminal USMB career.....Not A Good Look at all....Lift Your Game......steven


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2018)

Selivan said:


> it's boring .. where you can quarrel intellectually about Russia / America?


What did you expect...most Americans think the world Stops at the extremities of their International Waters.....st....you like me have no hope LOL


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Jan 24, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Do not be afraid...
> I will scold you only in Construction ...
> Americans do not know how to build
> ------------------------------------
> ...



Oh, come on...don't be silly. 
There are plenty of brilliant American architects and builders.
The difference is, the American economy doesn't always value history but you can find plenty of examples of beauty and craftsmanship in America.

America builds a lot of cheap housing, and also cheap industrial spaces, but when the opportunity arises, artists get to express their gift in America like anywhere else.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Jan 24, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Я вам доказал, что в Америке нет Свободы слова и Демократии.
> Я вам доказал, что в России есть Свобода слова и Демократия
> 
> Точка



Not really...you might have violated some of the RULES in the forum.
The government does not run this forum or monitor it. 
It's owned by a private person.
The concept of freedom and democracy applies to the government's ROLE and responsibilities, not what some private person chooses to allow to be seen.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 24, 2018)

Why was this guy banned? 

Point him to the Russia forum, page Litwin, and enjoy!


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Guys, hello!
On what topic will we swear today?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Point him to the Russia forum, page Litwin, and enjoy!


I knew some "Litvin" (or Litwin), not in Russian, but in the American, very large political forum ... This emigrant from Lithuania tried to "teach me something" ... I had to "teach him" ...
As a result, Lytvyn fled the forum, and I was banned forever to:
"I DID NOT SAY THAT AMERICA HAS FREEDOM OF SPEECH AND DEMOCRACY"


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Not really...you might have violated some of the RULES in the forum.
> The government does not run this forum or monitor it.
> It's owned by a private person.
> The concept of freedom and democracy applies to the government's ROLE and responsibilities, not what some private person chooses to allow to be seen.




I'm talking about Freedom of Speech in America ...
This is such a country that is located "on the island of America", which was discovered by Columbus ...
Now, they are called the USA.
-------------------------------------------------- ---
Do you know such a country?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Guys, hello!
> On what topic will we swear today?


 Subject: What does USSR mean and where is it located?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Unfortunately, the modern generation of "Modern Russia" has no way to return the USSR. They know how to only eat and consume ...

I believe that the next generation will return the USSR
-------------------------------------
Americans:
- The USSR is your fear and horror ..
Russian:
- The USSR is your Stability, Security, Science, Culture, ..


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Jan 29, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > Not really...you might have violated some of the RULES in the forum.
> ...



So, talk about it.
By the way, this generation of "modern Russia" is IMPERIAL Russian Empire and "Mister Trillionaire in the Making" Putin is the Tsar. 
And Donald Trumpsky is angling to join your other new "American hero", Steven Seagal, as the next Russian citizen, after he is finished screwing the American people.
I predict that the two of them will be the next James Bond villains.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 29, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I am 50 years old.
> I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
> - I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
> - I have an education, Master of Technology.
> ...


Should we listen to Putin's people killing journalists?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 29, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Guys, hello!
> On what topic will we swear today?


Odor eaters foot pads..


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Checkerboard Strangler said:
> ...


I recommend you don't watch tomorrow's SOTU. A simultaneous heart attack and stroke is bad for your health.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Мне это неинтересно.
Даже переводить не буду.
-------------------
Клоуны могут заткнуть свое мнение в зад


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

I asked the Americans - to make a new scandal ...
You wrote some nonsense, which is not good for a scandal ..
------------------
How old are you, American children?
You do not know how to arrange a "real scandal" ...
This is proved ...
----------------------------
I -
I know how to make a real scandal.

I arrange this scandal in your forum and you, Americans, can never answer me using Education, Jobs, your War ...

===========================
You are just chatterboxes ....

======================
Can I drop the "American plankton" below


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm bored...
I understand that in America - all dirty (do not wash) and stupid, and in Russia - drunk ...
But ...
TALK TO MY SMALL AMERICANS?
------------------
1. Why have Americans never washed historically?


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

The American race is Catholicism ...
Catholicism
- you wash when you were born
- you bathe when you marry
- you bathe when you die ...

===================================
The Anglo-Saxon nation, historically, was "dirty swine" ...
These pigs ... Opened the "Island of America"


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Мальчики...
Ку-Ку


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Jan 29, 2018)

Русский любитель.


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Русский любитель.


Write English ...
It's only I have the right to Russian


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Odor eaters foot pads..


Покажи свою Жопу, Клоун...


----------



## Selivan (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm answering the answers, not the "curved line of talkers" ...
----------------
- All the "talkers" will be sent to the Ignore
- A competent answer - will receive an answer


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > Not really...you might have violated some of the RULES in the forum.
> ...


Methinks the Vikings may have got there earlier Selivan


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, hello!
> ...


Goodaye Hoss,trust you are well Matey...steve...Methinks that parts of America surrounding TRUMP...may well now have become part of the "NEW" USSR...you know the new Russian collaborating Republik of Trumpistan, I think it's called...Hoss you missing Hillary still,just couldn't resist,sorry...steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Do not be afraid...
> ...


You have a fair point Strangler,but O how the Criminal Developers (including Trumpovich) have demolished some wonderful buildings that should have been saved,replacing them with Gauldie,Bling and Trashy monstrosities...just sayin...steve


----------



## Zander (Jan 29, 2018)

Votto said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Я из СССР
> ...


Thanks for the belly laugh!!


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > I am 50 years old.
> ...


Simple Isaac,the Ruskies just have a WALL OF ASSINATION


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Jan 29, 2018)

theliq said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...



Maybe the worst of it happening right here in the Los Angeles area where I live, yes you're right.
L.A. is always under attack by developers who don't think twice about erasing our fair city's memories.

And it's not just the great classic architecture either, they are destroying some of the most famous POP culture icons too. I keep telling my kids that the big chain drive through restaurants are just corporate copies of a culture that started here in The City of Angels but it's getting harder and harder to find examples of the originals now.

Sometimes "progress is our most important product" (GE) but sometimes it is our biggest heartache!


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Checkerboard Strangler said:
> ...


Strangler,here in Perth,Western Australia AKA Paradise.......Modern Building often keep the facia of the previous building,or as in the R&I Tower,kept the original Palace Hotel in situ,.

This Hotel meant so much to the folk here that the arch/builders kept it......You will have to log in to....Photo's of the R&I Bank building in Perth,Western Australia...as I cannot down load it,sorry...it is not the Greatest outcome but it saved an iconic building for us,moreover it was where the desert PAVLOVA was invented for the Brilliant Russian Ballet Diva,Pavlova.....when she performed here in Perth the mid 1920's.

Have a Great Day...steve


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 29, 2018)

Selivan said:


> I am 50 years old.
> I grew up and was born in the Soviet Union.
> - I served in the border troops of the USSR and fought on the territory of the USSR in 1990
> - I have an education, Master of Technology.
> ...



So why did you guys invade Ukraine? Let’s start there.


----------



## Inmar (Jan 30, 2018)

Selivan, privet, zemlyak!


----------



## Inmar (Jan 30, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> So why did you guys invade Ukraine? Let’s start there.



Indeed, why did the American guys get into Ukraine and make a coup d'état there? Ukraine is a zone of Russia's state interests. The Americans crossed the red line.


----------



## Tehon (Jan 30, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > I am 50 years old.
> ...


You first. Explain.


----------



## Inmar (Jan 30, 2018)

To Tehon


----------



## Selivan (Jan 30, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Indeed, why did the American guys get into Ukraine and make a coup d'état there? Ukraine is a zone of Russia's state interests. The Americans crossed the red line.


Ай, малацца!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 30, 2018)

Inmar said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > So why did you guys invade Ukraine? Let’s start there.
> ...



I am not sure why. I have read it was at the behest of Israel and the World Bank. Ask BO.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 31, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > I am 50 years old.
> ...


The Berlin Wall was created to keep all those little liberals in the country because when they saw how fucked up Socialism really is, and were fleeing it even facing machine guns and vicious dogs.  WE in the US want a wall, to keep illegals who are the future democrat voters from coming INTO the country where FREE people are making it bigly in the President Trumps economy.  Shame that the IsaacNewton picture has been hijacked by an idiot for that is a disservice of the Nth degree..


----------



## Selivan (Feb 1, 2018)

Guys, hello ...
------------------------
Which question do we swear today?
Please, give links ...
Today I'm kind, so

I'll fuck you very politely ..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2018)

I from Rushkia, no really I am. 
I only speak in English this way. I will skip word and leave some out for you to understand I am from Russia.
Even if my IP Address say New Jersey...PAY NO ATTENTION TO THAT. Crooked businesses.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ..I from Rushkia..


Ответов не будет.
1. Научитесь писать по-русски и не позорьтесь...
2.  write in English


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 1, 2018)

Selivan said:


> 2.  write in English



Good advice


----------



## Selivan (Feb 1, 2018)

За Родину, ЗА Сталина...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 1, 2018)

Selivan said:


> За Родину, ЗА Сталина...


menene matsalarku?


----------



## Selivan (Feb 1, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> menene matsalarku?


ЧАВО?


*write in English and do not disgrace yourself*


----------

